

Uh... Shouldn't ad posts have e-mail contact information? - dmak

Referring to this: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3254494<p>There's no contact or location, and I cannot even comment.
======
cd34
Perhaps it is a recruitment test.

Google's first two results seem to be highly relevant.

------
dmak
I guess it was deleted.

